# Vets near Santander (Spain)



## 89126 (May 14, 2005)

We're on our first trip to Spain with the dog. Can anyone recommend any vets near Santander for the pet passport treatment?

many thanks

Michael


----------



## 89126 (May 14, 2005)

No one has any info??


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vets abroad*

Hi

Try looking at this

Vets overseas

and here

Britanny ferries and vets

Russell


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Vets abroad*

Has any one got any updates on this posting? We are off to Spain next year and wondering about vets in Santander. Having just read all the postings on parking in Santander I'm wondering where it might be best to go!

Bob.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Bob

Have you seen the info on the Brittany Ferries web-site?

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/pet-friendly-holidays/vet-contact-details

They do list a couple of vets, don't know if it's of any use?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Vets abroad*



JollyJack said:


> Has any one got any updates on this posting? We are off to Spain next year and wondering about vets in Santander. Having just read all the postings on parking in Santander I'm wondering where it might be best to go!
> 
> Bob.


Hi Can I ask why are you going to a Spanish vet, are you going for a long time only we are going for the first time in Jan and we are getting the treatment for him when we get back to France for the Tunnel as it has a time limit to it and its a long drive from Spain. :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Vets abroad*



locovan said:


> JollyJack said:
> 
> 
> > Has any one got any updates on this posting? We are off to Spain next year and wondering about vets in Santander. Having just read all the postings on parking in Santander I'm wondering where it might be best to go!
> ...


Hi I think it is because Santander (or might even be Spain) is nearer to Spain than the normal routes via Calais etc I don't know alot about it other than you are on the ferry longer and it cuts out a lot of driving.

My friend looked at that option and also the Bilbao one but on the Bilboa no dogs were allowed


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Santander Northern Spain
http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/i...OKEN=34045711&jsessionid=c230cf6793e658225e59


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Vets abroad*



Briarose said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > JollyJack said:
> ...


Ahhhh never thought about that and I have never looked into it.
Always only thinking about the Tunnel so I will have a look though your link thanks Briarose. :lol:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Vets abroad*

Yes thanks everyone - we're going Plymouth to Santander in April on the Ferry (Expensive but I'm told it's a nice 'ship' ) and so we need to see a vet before we come back. Have always used the tunnel before or Caen ferry but seemed like a good idea to go further this time by sea - arrive rested etc. There are kennels on the boat.

Trouble is I'm wondering about parking up in Santander - looks like a no go area for motorhomes. Just wondered if there was a vet a bit further away. 
Bob.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Vets abroad*



JollyJack said:


> Yes thanks everyone - we're going Plymouth to Santander in April on the Ferry (Expensive but I'm told it's a nice 'ship' ) and so we need to see a vet before we come back. Have always used the tunnel before or Caen ferry but seemed like a good idea to go further this time by sea - arrive rested etc. There are kennels on the boat.
> 
> Trouble is I'm wondering about parking up in Santander - looks like a no go area for motorhomes. Just wondered if there was a vet a bit further away.
> Bob.


This sailing doesnt start until mid March on the link Briarose put on is there another company that does that run and when you say its expensive is it a lot dearer than the tunnel and then the fuel to Spain.
:lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Vets abroad*



JollyJack said:


> Yes thanks everyone - we're going Plymouth to Santander in April on the Ferry (Expensive but I'm told it's a nice 'ship' ) and so we need to see a vet before we come back. Have always used the tunnel before or Caen ferry but seemed like a good idea to go further this time by sea - arrive rested etc. There are kennels on the boat.
> 
> Trouble is I'm wondering about parking up in Santander - looks like a no go area for motorhomes. Just wondered if there was a vet a bit further away.
> Bob.


Also you probably need to find an english speaking vet and one that is up to date with the procedure for the passport etc have you asked the ferry company if they know of such a vet ?


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes the Ferry Company has come up with a couple of vets but it's the bit about parking in Santander that's concerning us. (Search this forum for "Santander Ferry" and you'll find the thead..)

We've bin to vets near Calais in the past a few times and it works well.

I have to confess we have not done the sums in detail but looks like it might be approx £200+ more expensive on the round trip. How do you put a cost to wear & tear on the vehicle, less chance of having a pile up arriving fresh etc.

We also want to have a new experience - we are of course, concerned very much about our dog Ellie she always has the best  and are wondering if there's anyone around who has done this trip before?


----------

